# Интернет > Графика >  Программа Recolored

## lesnik124

*Программа Recolored:*-уникальная программа, которая поможет Вам сократить трудозатраты и время, необходимое для выполнения задачи окрашивания черно-белых фотографий. Базируясь на новейших разработках в области автоматизированной раскраски изображений, Recolored дает возможным каждому достичь профессионально выглядящих результатов. Чтобы добавить цвет к фотографии, все, что Вам нужно сделать, это пометить различные области изображения, указав, в какой цвет они должны быть окрашены. Затем нажмите кнопку Окраска и позвольте программе сделать все остальное!
В Recolored уже имеется ряд цветовых схем, которые упростят подборку оттенков для кожи, волос, глаз, одежды и т.д. Присутствуют настройки, где можно установить цветовую палитру (RGB или HSL), ограничить использование памяти, установить качество сохраняемой JPG картинки.
Программа Recolored является очень хорошим средством для "оживления" старых фотографий.

*Язык:*Русский
*Размер архива:*8MB
*Лекарство:*Присутствует
*Скачать:*Скачать на Letitbit
*Скачать:*Скачать с Turbobit
*Скачать:*Скачать с 4Files.net Платно
*Скачать:*4Files.net Бесплатно

----------

